# Not Happy with NHS HOBBY order



## jjoebeck2 (Feb 15, 2010)

New hear just Thought drop a line,Has anyone placed a order through NHS HOBBY. Placed a order over a week ago status still shows processing,Money still in acct.Not very Happy anywhere eles would have already shipped.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, Jjoebeck2---welcome to the forum. I'm in Louisville. Nice to have you join us. Did you try calling NHS about your order?


----------



## jjoebeck2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks,and Yes I have closed after I get home from work going to call Thursday leave a message with my control number.Only reason order from them was the flex track was cheaper than any where eles ,thats what I get for trying to save a dollar.


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

*Weather*

Hey, nice to see another Kentuckian, (even if I am a transplant from PA.)

I was just going to mention the weather might have had a factor as well, I finally just got all my stuff I order over two weeks ago do to back logs from shipping companies effected by the snow.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Diesel is right----snow affected some deliveries I was expecting, too. I'm not taking up for them, but consider the current snowstorm---New York has been buried. That means any deliveries they would be waiting on to fill your order could be stuck in transit. I know tractor-trailer deliveries have been draggingfor a good part of the last 2 weeks; airports have been cancelling flights left and right, so that affects air shipments. Outbound from their docks would have the same problem---the Post Office, UPS, and Fedex are all running slow.
I'd talk to them and see what they say----maybe take a look at what they promised for shipping time. I hate waiting around for my stuff to arrive, but it they tell me 5-10 business days, that means 2 weeks in real time.

best wishes,


----------



## jjoebeck2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Left work early today called and they said that there was one piece he was waiting on before shipping .Told him to send what he had .They could of called or E-mailed me let me know something I was begining to think I gave wrong card number or something.He was nice about said put on three day shipment made me feel a little better.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good. Glad to hear they were interested in taking care of a customer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What does NHS stand for?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Never Have Shipped....*LOL*


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay...National Hobby Supply?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now which is it?

Or maybe,

National Hotrod Sociation?

Do you know?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeppers---I looked it up! Here in Kentucky, we can read!


----------



## jjoebeck2 (Feb 15, 2010)

For all the smart A+++ New York Hobby Shop And believe or not this Kentuckien Can count too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jjoebeck2 said:


> For all the smart A+++ New York Hobby Shop And believe or not this Kentuckien Can count too.



you guys might read and count but your sure confusing.

how do you get New York hobby shop out of NHS?
that's New Hampshire hobby shop.

do you mean NYHS?


----------



## jjoebeck2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Shipment coming from Ridgwood New York Thats all I Know .

-----

So Mister Ed have you ever order from this place or what your so confusing.

-----



jjoebeck2 said:


> So Mister Ed have you ever order from this place or what your so confusing.


Go to WWW.NHS.COM


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, Ed....quit being so confusing! *L*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jjoebeck2 said:


> Go to WWW.NHS.COM



I clicked on the link and,


It's a health career employment site.

They sell hobbies too.:laugh:

Did anyone else click on the link?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I clicked on the link and,
> 
> 
> It's a health career employment site.
> ...


Try this one: http://www.nhshobbies.com/


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

This is turning into a Three-Stooges movie....


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Give the guy a chance. He probably has to buy it off e bay first.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL*....I was picturing a shipping container from Malasia, buried in snow in some New Jersey dockyard.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Try this one: http://www.nhshobbies.com/


A link at last thanks B&M

Nope I never bought anything from them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ridgewood NY is actually a part of Queens, NY City.

I deliver chemicals to a place by them though I never noticed them.
It's a small world.

They have been in business since 1947. They got to be doing something right to survive that long.











It used to be Nagengast Hardware and Hobbies


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought the web site was very plain. Nice find on the picture Ed.


----------

